# هنا الترانيم اللى بتتذاع على قناة Aghapy ( متجـــدد )



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*






بإذن ربنا هجمع لكم الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى 

على قد ما هقدر :heat: بس صلواااااااتكم 

دلوقتى أنا حملت لكم 5 ترانيم وربنا يسهل أكمل لكم الباقى 

ترنيمة لمسنى وقوانى 


ترنيمة علشانى خلقت الدنيا 


ترنيمة أراك إلهى أراك 


ترنيمة لو حزننا 


قصيدة أحبك يارب *


*ترنيمة شمعة القرن العشرين لقداسة البابا 


ترنيمة أمسك يارب أيدى 


ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها


لحن قوموا يابنى النور 


ترنيمة لولا أن الرب كان معنا 


ترنيمة من غيرك بيحن عليا لساتر ميخائيل 


لحن أريبسول سيل ماريا*


*متشغلش بالك

أختبرتنى إلهى

حملى ثقيل*

*
وأيه أخر الحكاية

لا أريد شيئا *
*
لو يوم حسيت بأنى

أوعى نفسى تضعفى

يا أبانا لست أدرى*​
*بعين متحننة 

مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك *








*ترانيم شهر كيهك

أفتح فاى بالتسبيح

العدرا نورها عمال بيضوى

أمدح فى البتول

مجد مريم

م ر ى م

السلام لك يا مريم

قال الرب لموسى

لو رسمت ليكى صورة

مريم أسم جميل 

يا أبنة داود

طوباكى أيتها العذراء
*​


----------



## cobcob (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا مرمر أوى
ربنا هايسهل ان شاء الله
بس كمليلنا بقيت الترانيم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى جدا يا مرمر 
جارى تحميل المجموعه الموجوده الان ............
وفى انتظار الباقى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kerolove (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك خالص خالص يامرمر على الترانيم الهيلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وشكرا على قصيدة البابا


----------



## هانى جورج (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرمر أوى
> ربنا هايسهل ان شاء الله
> بس كمليلنا بقيت الترانيم
> *​



*العفوووو ياكوبكوب 

حااااااااضر 

نورتينى ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىىى جدا يا مرمر
> جارى تحميل المجموعه الموجوده الان ............
> وفى انتظار الباقى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك ​



*العفووو يا كوكو 

ويارب الترانيم تعجبك 

نورت يا فندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

kerolove قال:


> ميرسى ليك خالص خالص يامرمر على الترانيم الهيلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وشكرا على قصيدة البابا



*العفووووووو يا كيرو 

نورت يا فندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هانى جورج قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة



*العفووو يا هانى 

ونورت يا فندم *​


----------



## ramy9000 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

100 100
و ميرسى كتييييير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*النهارده جبتلكم ترنمتين جداااااااااد 

وبكرة أكمل لكم 

سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ramy9000 قال:


> 100 100
> و ميرسى كتييييير



*شكرااااا ليك يا رامى ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## minsandra (9 نوفمبر 2008)

يا شباب عايز ترنيمة قلب الكنيسة الحانى pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو يا مرمر ومستنين الباقى​


----------



## ابو الغطس (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك بجد على تعبك ربنا معاكى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

minsandra قال:


> يا شباب عايز ترنيمة قلب الكنيسة الحانى pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



*حااااااااااااااضر بس هى تييجى بس 

أنا بقالى فترة مسمعتهاش على أغابى 

وعموما أول ماتيجى هسجلها لك 

بس أنت تابع الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلو يا مرمر ومستنين الباقى​



*شكراااا يا كوكى ونورتينى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو الغطس قال:


> اشكرك بجد على تعبك ربنا معاكى



*شكرااااااا ليك يا أبو الغطس ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم أضافة ترنيمتين جدااااااد *​


----------



## jehan (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل جداا ربنا يعوضك فى ترنيمة بتيجى على قناة اغابى لقداسة البابا  وهى ياشمامسة هاتوا البخور ياريت لو تقدر تجبهالنا 
                                     خدمة جميلة ربنا يقويك


----------



## ابو الغطس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى  ربنا يباركم


----------



## christin (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يامرمر علي الترانيم الجميلة *
_*و منتظرين المزيد*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

jehan قال:


> مجهود جميل جداا ربنا يعوضك فى ترنيمة بتيجى على قناة اغابى لقداسة البابا  وهى ياشمامسة هاتوا البخور ياريت لو تقدر تجبهالنا
> خدمة جميلة ربنا يقويك



*أيووووووووة طبعا عرفاها بس هى بقالها فترة مش بتيجى 

عموما لو جت هجبهالك أكيييييد *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو الغطس قال:


> هاى  ربنا يباركم



*شكراا ليك يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

christin قال:


> *ميرسي يامرمر علي الترانيم الجميلة *
> _*و منتظرين المزيد*_​



*شكرااااااا ليكى ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## Bolbola142 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا قمر علي الترانيم الحلوة دي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 نوفمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووعه انا اخدت ترنيمتين منهم على موبايلى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## sylvy (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميله دى وياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى اللى بتيجى على اغابى


----------



## tiger0000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tiger0000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## girgis (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

Bolbola142 قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي الترانيم الحلوة دي



*العفوووووووووووووو :smil16:

نورتينى ياسكر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه انا اخدت ترنيمتين منهم على موبايلى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



*شكراااااا يا كيريا 

نورتينى ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sylvy قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الجميله دى وياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى اللى بتيجى على اغابى



*بأمااااااااااانة ربنا بقالى كتير مستنياها تييجى 

بطلت تييجى لما قررت أسجلها :11azy:

بس وعد يعنى أول ماتييجى هتنزل هنا على طول 

صلواااتك بقى علشان تييجى لآنى انا كمان عيزاها *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

tiger0000 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك



*شكرااااااا ليك يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

girgis قال:


> *ميرسى جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *



*شكرااااااا ليك ياجرجس

نورت يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم أضافة ترنمتين ( لولا أن الرب كان معانا + مين غيرك بيحن عليا لساتر ميخائيل ) 

+ 

لحن اريبسول سيل ماريا *​


----------



## توماس نبيل (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى خالص خالص على الترانيم الجميله دى


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص


----------



## Gougie (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن الترنيمة ديه:

يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى


----------



## kero7 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ممكن ترنيمة يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى


----------



## kero7 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

علي فكرة حت امبارح علي أغابي


----------



## Bolbola142 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ازيك يا مرمر بليز كنت عاوزة ترنيمه اني لرافع يدي للفريق القبطي الارثوذكسي و اتصرف انت يا رب في بس ياريت يكونوا mp3 ميرسي خالص


----------



## soheirawad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very  very mach


----------



## MAKARUOS (5 ديسمبر 2008)

merciiii 3lee el tranimel gamela deee ana kont m7taghom rabna y3wd ta3b m7abtk ya marmr ymntzreen el mazed


----------



## gogooo2day (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## totaagogo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر بجد انا استفدت من الترانيم كتير 
بس ممكن بعد اذنك لو عرفتى تجيبى 
( ايها الفخارى الاعظم ) تبقى خدمتينى جدا وربنا يعوضك يا قمر *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

توماس نبيل قال:


> ميرسى خالص خالص على الترانيم الجميله دى



*ميرررررررسى يافندم ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> ميرسي خالص



*ميرررررررسى يافندم ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

Gougie قال:


> ممكن الترنيمة ديه:
> 
> يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى



*من عنيااااااا بس هى تييجى بس :fun_oops: ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

kero7 قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ممكن ترنيمة يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى



*حااااااااضر  ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

kero7 قال:


> علي فكرة حت امبارح علي أغابي



:love34::love34:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

Bolbola142 قال:


> ازيك يا مرمر بليز كنت عاوزة ترنيمه اني لرافع يدي للفريق القبطي الارثوذكسي و اتصرف انت يا رب في بس ياريت يكونوا mp3 ميرسي خالص



*أووووووووووووبس...

صدقنى فعلا بأمانة كنت مسجلة انى لرافع ايدى بس حصلها ديلت على الجهاز :love34:

بس لما تييجى هجبهالك تانى من عنيا   ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

soheirawad قال:


> thank you very  very mach



*ميرررررررسى ياقمر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

makaruos قال:


> merciiii 3lee el tranimel gamela deee ana kont m7taghom rabna y3wd ta3b m7abtk ya marmr ymntzreen el mazed



*ميرررررررسى يافندم ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

gogooo2day قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​



*ميرررررررسى يافندم ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر بجد انا استفدت من الترانيم كتير
> بس ممكن بعد اذنك لو عرفتى تجيبى
> ( ايها الفخارى الاعظم ) تبقى خدمتينى جدا وربنا يعوضك يا قمر *



*من عنيا ياقمر..

بس انا مشفتش أيها الفخارى الاعظم قبل كده على أغابى ؟

عموما لو جت هجيبهالك على طول ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم أضافة ترانيم شهر كيهك اللى بتتذاع حالياااااا 

أفتح فاى بالتسبيح

العدرا نورها عمال بيضوى

أمدح فى البتول

مجد مريم*​


----------



## zezza (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير يا مرمر على المجهود ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك و كل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## جورج البرنس (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم اللجميلة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> شكرا كتير يا مرمر على المجهود ده
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و كل سنة وانت طيبة



*ميرررررسى ليكى ياقمر 

وأنتى طيبة ياحبيبتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جورج البرنس قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم اللجميلة



*العفووووو ياجورج
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم أضافة مديحة م ر ى م فى ترانيم كيهك

وأضافة 3 ترانيم 

حملى ثقيل

متشغلش بالك

أختبرتنى إلهى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*صحيح...

بصوا أنا قسمت الترانيم العادية لوحدها 

وترانيم شهر كيهك لوحدها علشان محدش يتلخبط

وانا لما أضيف ترنيمة عادية هتبقى أخر حاجة فى الترانيم العادية 

ولما أضيف ترنيمة كيهيكية هتبقى أخر حاجة فى ترانيم كيهك

وكل سنة وأنتم طيبييييييييييين 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*أنا جبتلكم تراااانيم تانى النهارده وتمت أضافتهم...

فى ترانيم شهر كيهك

السلام لك يا مريم

قال الرب لموسى

لو رسمت ليكى صورة

مريم أسم جميل 

يا أبنة داود

والترانيم العادية...

وأيه أخر الحكاية

لا أريد شيئا *​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> *شكرا على المجهود الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​



*ميرررررررررررسى ليك يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلووووووووووقتى أنا ضفت 3 ترانيم لايف

لو يوم حسيت بأنى 

أوعى نفسى تضعفى

يا أبانا لست أدرى 

( أخر ترنمتين دول لكورال الطريق الواحد ) 





*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم أضافة ثلاث ترانيم..

بعين متحننة 

مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك

طوباكى أيتها العذراء*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يامرمر علي تعبك​*


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*اشتغلى شوية سى تى فى اللابتوب باظ ومش عارف اسجل حاجة *​


----------



## المزاحم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بالعام الجديد وعيد الميلاد


----------



## minabobos (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك ع تعبك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك
ومتنتظرين المزيد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا يامرمر علي تعبك​*



*العفووووو يابيشو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اشتغلى شوية سى تى فى اللابتوب باظ ومش عارف اسجل حاجة *​



*هههه بعينك ياجو :t30: أنا تخصص أغابى بس :t30:
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

المزاحم قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بالعام الجديد وعيد الميلاد



*العفووووو يافندم وأنت طيب ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

minabobos قال:


> شكرا ليك ع تعبك الجميل
> ربنا يعوضك
> ومتنتظرين المزيد



*ميرررررررررسى يامينا 

ربنا يرتب بالمزيد ده انشاء الله بس بعد الأمتحانات بقى :smi411:​*


----------



## maria66 (21 أبريل 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة انى لا رافع الى على اغابى من الكورال       وشكرا


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا مارو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Forever78 (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا مرمر
وربنا يبارك عمل يديكي


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## lo_lo (29 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## marmony (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كتييير موووت مرمر علي تعبك بس ممكن تجيبي ترنيمه (انا بيكي بتشفع) لبولس ملاك؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2009)

marmony قال:


> ميرسي كتييير موووت مرمر علي تعبك بس ممكن تجيبي ترنيمه (انا بيكي بتشفع) لبولس ملاك؟



*اتفضل ترنيمة​*
*انا بيكى بتشفع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*اللة يعوض تعب محبتك يا مرمر

ترانيم جميلة جدا​*


----------



## كريزى (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمر


----------



## vemy (13 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## mikoo (22 أغسطس 2009)

momkin amda7 fi al batol tany 3lshan al link baz
w thanks


----------



## loveyou_jesus (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يااستاذة مرمر المسيح يحميكى


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسيييييييييييييي  كتير الله يبارك تعبك


----------



## tina mmm (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى جدا


----------



## عمدة سمير (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب يعوضك


----------



## mina_patesya (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييير على الترانيم الجميلة دى بس انا ليا طلب صغير
انا عايز ترنيمة اذا تكلمت عنك يا مركبة شاروبيمية 
لو حد يعرفها ارجو انة يجيبهالى وانا هبقى شاكر تعب محبتة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كيرلس2009 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى جدا والرب يعوض كل من تعب فى هذة الترانيم
الجميلة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## hany manserm (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_ميرسى يا مرمر أوى
ربنا هايسهل ان شاء الله
بس كمليلنا بقيت الترانيم
_


----------



## miroooooo (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الترنيمة حلوة


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جمال جدا يا مرمر

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## wa7wa7 (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## mak2007 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن ترنيمة اسرار كنيستنا 
7654321 هما دول اسرار كنستنا اللي بيهم أحيا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mak2007 قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن ترنيمة اسرار كنيستنا
> 7654321 هما دول اسرار كنستنا اللي بيهم أحيا


اكييييييييد ممكن
اتفضل اللينك اهو 
‌ترنيمة اسرار كنيستنا.mp3
بس ممكن بعد كده اى ترانيم محتاجها تحطها فى الموضوع المخصص
طلبات الترانيم 
لان هنا ممكن محدش يشوف انك محتاجها 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## saber melad (16 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على المحبة دى يا سيدى يا ريت حد يتكلم معايا ويكون لى اخ وصديق موبايلى
ممنوع وضع اى معلومات شخصية
*


----------



## vemy (27 يناير 2011)

بجد ميرسىىىى اوى زززبس ممكن ترنيمة كم قسى الظلم عليك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

vemy قال:


> بجد ميرسىىىى اوى زززبس ممكن ترنيمة كم قسى الظلم عليك


اتفضلى يا حبيبتى
كم قسى الظلم
بس بليز اى ترانيم عايزاها تكتبى فى موضوع طلبات الترانيم عشان نشوفها ​


----------



## mazenlabeeb (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعة​


----------



## minabobos (9 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن ترنيمة وقت ميلاد يسوع بتتذاع ع اغابى ضرورى


----------

